# my hives



## beekad (Apr 9, 2012)

http://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh634/beekad/IMAG0995.jpg


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Cool, long hives. I am toying with the idea of building a long hive myself.


----------



## beekad (Apr 9, 2012)

casinoken said:


> Cool, long hives. I am toying with the idea of building a long hive myself.


Kenya on right on left tanzanian working out good..


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I helped the BIL build one but all we have are langs. How do you get the bees in there?


----------



## beekad (Apr 9, 2012)

minz said:


> I helped the BIL build one but all we have are langs. How do you get the bees in there?


I bought two packages and dumped them in. The left one I did a direct release, the right I Hung her between two bars and they released her in 2 or 3 days


----------



## beekad (Apr 9, 2012)

Inside hive one









Started a month later, here's a top view into second hive


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

pic inside hive 1 is an excellent photo.


----------



## beekad (Apr 9, 2012)

KQ6AR said:


> pic inside hive 1 is an excellent photo.


Thanks, ill get a bottom view of hive two. Hive one requeened for some reason since that picture...ashamed her bees were gentile and she was golden the new one dark..


----------

